# [p2p] erreur avec aMule (réglé)

## armkreuz1

Lorsque je démarre aMule, j'obtiens cet erreur:

Port 4662 is not available !!

This mean that you will be LOWID.

Check your network to make sure the port is open for outpu and input.

Que dois-je faire pour le régler?Last edited by armkreuz1 on Mon Jul 12, 2004 3:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ttgeub

Ca veut dire que le port 4662 n'est pas utilisable, il y a deux possibilités, 

soit ce port est occupé par une autre appli, pour vérifier tu peux tapper :

```
netstat -taupe
```

soit il est bloqué par ton firewall, pour le vérifier tu peux utiliser :

```
iptables -L -v
```

Evidemment, si tu n'es pas "Grand Chef" du reseaux sur lequel tourne ton aMule, alors il est probable que le "Grand Chef" a lui meme bloqué ce port volontairement ...   :Wink: Last edited by ttgeub on Sat Jul 10, 2004 9:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## moon69

si ca vien de ton firewall, suffi d'ouvrir le port,

chez moi, j'obtien de meilleur higtID en faisant un FORWARD de 4662! bizarre mais ca marche

----------

## armkreuz1

je n'ai pas de firewall d'activer, même que le DMZ de mon routeur est activer

----------

## tsuki-yomi

si tu a un routeur il faut rediriger les port utiliser par amule vers ton ordi.

----------

## armkreuz1

et comment on redirige les ports?

----------

## Corto

Le plus simple étant d'apprendre les bases du firewalling sous nunux je vais pas me fendre d'un how-to qui existe déjà et qui est bien fait et complet : là

----------

## tsuki-yomi

ca depend de ton routeur, pour le mien dans l'interface d'administration web c'est dans l'onglet :

advanced -> virtual server 

la il te reste plus qu'a faire une regle qui indique que les ports udp et tcp/ip doivent etre dirigé vers l'adresse ip de ton ordi

ca peut paraitre compliqué mais c'est tres simple en fait.

----------

## Zentoo

```
emerge shorewall
```

et il reste a configurer 2 ou 3 fichiers dans /etc/shorewall puis 

```
/etc/init/shorewall start
```

pour l'avoir au demarrage:

```
rc-update add shorewall boot
```

Pour le configurer rapidement, regarder les howto à http://www.shorewall.net/

 :Razz: 

----------

## didier30

et si le routeur en question c'est un window$ xp?

----------

## Enlight

(résolu) pas (réglé)   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Darkael

1 an et 2 mois...

Joli bump  :Very Happy: 

----------

## didier30

pour le bump d'accord mais pour le titre c'est pas moi

----------

